
Show HN: Remove links to sites you'll never visit - jasonkostempski
I&#x27;ve made an experimental Firefox add-on[1] mostly to remove links to sites I know I never want to visit again (pay walls, register-to-view, or just general garbage).<p>It&#x27;s not very polished. The only reason I registered it as an official add-on is so I can use it without having to load it manually every time I start FF. However, if anyone else is interested I&#x27;ll polish it up, publish the source and other such niceties.<p>In general, it can be used to apply CSS to elements whose attribute values or text match the regular expressions.<p>To configure it: click the &quot;Preferences&quot; button in the Firefox &quot;Add-Ons Manager&quot;; copy the example JSON into the textarea; modify it any way you&#x27;d like; and click &quot;Save&quot;. The example sets visibility to hidden on links to the sites in the list. If you hit up HN, you&#x27;ll probably see a few hidden links on the front page.<p>[1] <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;addons.mozilla.org&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;firefox&#x2F;addon&#x2F;ssure&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;addons.mozilla.org&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;firefox&#x2F;addon&#x2F;ssure&#x2F;</a>
======
jasonkostempski
Looks like Mozilla shows the source code[1] right on the site, saves me a step
:) Most of the fancy is in content/content.js

[1] [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/files/browse/601156...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/files/browse/601156/)

------
taoice
Good and Simple.

